# ماذا يحدث لو



## grges monir (1 يناير 2015)

عنوان اتفقت معة  مع الصديق ياسر
على مستقبل مصر ولا اقول المسيحين فقط فى ظل حكم الاخوان لو مكث
ابدا حديثى من اخر حوار دار بينى وبين ياسر ولم يكتمل
حول قناة رابعة سياسية ام دينية
فاجاب العزيز ياسر انها سياسية
فقلت لة اذا كانت كذلك قلماذا يهاجم بها الكتاب المقدس
هل سياسيا يحق للك مهاجمة المعتقدات الدينية الاخرى
لما اذا اقول ذلك 
لانة عندما اختلف ما يطلق عليهم الاخوان المسلمون مع المسيحين ممثلين فى الكنيسة القبطية عندما ايدت الكنيسة ثورة 30 يونيو
هاجمت القناة الكتاب المقدس 
لم تهاجم المسيحين سياسيا او افردت وجهة نظر سياسيية مختلفة بل هاجمت الانجيل وقالت انها حرب على الاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فماذا يحدث لو كان حدث هذا الخلاف فى ظل عصر استتب فية الامر للاخوان ياسر
هذة النقطة الاولى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يناير 2015)

*أتنين ( حبايبى ) فى حوااااررر ساخن 
متابع ان شاء الله 
بما ان فيها زملكاوى بيتكلم 
*​


----------



## grges monir (1 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتنين ( حبايبى ) فى حوااااررر ساخن
> متابع ان شاء الله
> بما ان فيها زملكاوى بيتكلم
> *​


لو الحوار كان متشعب 
ممكن نفتح صفحة تعليقات للموضوع وانا وياسر نرد
مينفعش تتابع بس انت يا عوبد


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 يناير 2015)

مرحبا بالصديق جرجس 


معذرة الإقتباس مش شغال معايا 


عموما نقطتان أعلق عليهما 


الأول تسأل عن مستقبل مصر لو استمر الإخوان 


أقول لك إنه لن يكون أسوأ حالا مما نحن عليه 


ثانيا :


قناة رابعة قلت إنها سياسية حتى لو أدخلت بين ثناياها الشأن الدينى 


وإلا فأين بقية الفروع الإسلامية ؟


فالهدف سياسى 


طبعا ليس غريبا أن يكون لهم موقف سلبى من المسيحيين 


ليس معنى كلامى أننى مؤيد لمنهجهم بل أرى أن الأحزاب الإسلامية أضرت جدا بالمنهج الإسلامى 


ولعل الكلام يأتى عن ذلك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> بل أرى أن الأحزاب الإسلامية أضرت جدا *بالمنهج الإسلامى *


 *[FONT=&quot]ماهو أنا بقى يا أستاذ / ياسر ما بيفقعش مرارتى غير حدوتة المنهج الأسلامى دة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أو عايزين نطبق الشريعة الأسلامية ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع الله ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لهو شرع الله مش متطبق وألا أية ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أية المنهج الأسلامى الذى تضرر هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى منهج يا أستاذنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تقصد الحدود ؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]على فكرة ...نفس الكلا بينطبق على الجانب الآخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقولك ( مستنكر أوى ) هو أنا عندنا حرية ( التبشير ) ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال الكنايس والأديرة اللى مالية مصر دى أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقداسات الأعياد التى تنقل على الهواء مباشرة فى تلفزيون الدولة فى أكثر من قناة 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوم 7 يناير أجازة رسمية (( للدولة )) يبقى أية ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقنوات المسيحية .... طاااب عندك كووووول المنتديات المسيحية أهى ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وأحنا أهوه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين منعنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ....مين قفلنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مفهومكم أية عن التبشير طيييب ؟  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الطرفين يا أستاذى متعرفش هما عايزين أية بالظبط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ياللا عايزين كل الحبايب تخش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خلي التوبيك يبقى نااااار ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فاصل ...و ( ناعوت ) 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 يناير 2015)

لاحظ أستاذنا عبود أننى لم أشر إلى مسألة الشريعة الإسلامية والتى يعتريها قصور ولاشك 


نعم هى مطبقة فى بعض الجوانب كالمواريث مثلا 


أنا قصدت أن الأحزاب أضرت بالمنهج  الإسلامى بمعنى


من يمثل الأمة ؟


الأزهر ، السلفيون ، الإخوان ، الدعوة والتبليغ ، الجهاد وتوابعه ؟


حتى من ناحية الدولة 


ماذا نريد منها ؟


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> مرحبا بالصديق جرجس
> 
> 
> معذرة الإقتباس مش شغال معايا
> ...


اهلا ياسر
اقتبس انا ولا يهمك صديقى هههه
اتفق معك ياسر ان الوضع الاقتصادى مازال سىء لم يتغير
لكن الوضع الاجتماعى هقول على الاقل للمسيحين وجزء من المسلمين الملقبين بالعلمانين اصبح اكثر امانا وراحة  فكرية مما كان يحدث
هل تذكر صديقى برامج التوك شو  فى فترة مابعد الثورة  ومن كانت تستضيف
على سبيل المثال لا الحصر  عبد المنعم شحات وفتوتة فى تغطية  الاثار بالشمع 
كانت افكار مفجعة للغاية
لم ترد على تساؤلى ياسر
عاصم عبد الماجد عندما يهاجم المسيحية لاننا اخذنا موقف مخالف للحكم الذى كان سائدا
كيف كان سوف يستمر هذا الوضع
وضع اقتصادى اتفق معك انة سىء للغاية
لكن الاسؤا كان سيحدث مع هولاء وافكارهم
مصر كانت على مشارف انقسام حاد فعلا
واريد منك توضيح ياسر حو ل ان ماهية قناة رابعة سياسية وجزء فى ثناياها دينية
هل السياسة لها علاقة بالدين
هل المواطنة والحقوق وكلها حقوق سياسية مرتبطة بدين اى فئة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانا ارى مثلك ان الاحزاب الدينية اضرت بالمنهج الاسلامى  لان فكرهم لم يشمل ان الدولة تضم اطياف مختلفة سواء دينية او ثقافية او اجتماعية 
يريد ان يحكم دولة باكملها من خلال فكر دينى يخص فهم جماعة بعينها وهذا شىء مفزع صديقى
وعندما تختلف معة يرى انك تحارب ايمانة
ماهذا المرض الفكرى ؟؟
ولى سؤال اخر ياسر
عند فض اعتصام رابعة
كم كنيسة ودور خدمات ومدرسة مسيحية هدمت وحرقت؟؟؟؟
واستحميك عذرا اذا قلت لى انها مؤامرة 
لانى شاهد عيان على ما حدث فى مدرسة الرهبات الفرنسيسكان بمحافظتى 
حيث ان الاخوان  كانوا معتصمين امام جامع عمر ابن عبد العزيز بجوار المحكمة الابتدائية التى تم حرقها تماما فى هذا اليوم ايضا  ويبعد عنها بمسافة مائة متر بعد مزلقان السكة الحديد المدرسة
لذلك دعنى اقول ان فكر هذة الجماعة فكر همجى بمعنى الكلمة
اتذكر حديث السيسى ومن حقك ان ترى انة كاذب او صادق عندما قام خيرت الشاطر بتهديدة خلال لقائة معة قبل البيان بان هناك مقاتلين سوف ياتون من كل حدب وصوب اذا حدث خلع لمرسى
منتظر ردك صديقى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> نعم هى مطبقة فى بعض الجوانب *كالمواريث *مثلا


*والأحوال الشخصية أيضاً وهى الأهم *​


> *من يمثل الأمة ؟*
> الأزهر ، السلفيون ، الإخوان ، الدعوة والتبليغ ، الجهاد وتوابعه ؟
> حتى من ناحية الدولة
> ماذا نريد منها ؟


*يمثل الأمة فى أى محفل ؟ **فى ماذا ؟
الأزهر هو المؤسسة الدينية الرسمية للدولة بالنسبة للمسلمين
والكنيسة طبعا بالنسبة للمسيحيين



*​


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ماهو أنا بقى يا أستاذ / ياسر ما بيفقعش مرارتى غير حدوتة المنهج الأسلامى دة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أو عايزين نطبق الشريعة الأسلامية ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]( الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع الله ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لهو شرع الله مش متطبق وألا أية ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أية المنهج الأسلامى الذى تضرر هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى منهج يا أستاذنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تقصد الحدود ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]على فكرة ...نفس الكلا بينطبق على الجانب الآخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقولك ( مستنكر أوى ) هو أنا عندنا حرية ( التبشير ) ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال الكنايس والأديرة اللى مالية مصر دى أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقداسات الأعياد التى تنقل على الهواء مباشرة فى تلفزيون الدولة فى أكثر من قناة
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوم 7 يناير أجازة رسمية (( للدولة )) يبقى أية ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقنوات المسيحية .... طاااب عندك كووووول المنتديات المسيحية أهى ...[/FONT]*
> ...


لى سؤال هنا يا عوبد
هل ترى وجود كنيسة او دير فى بلد غالبيتة مسلمين  انها تبشير ؟؟؟؟؟
هناك فرق كبير جدا ان تتحدث بحرية وامان ومن منطلق حقك كمواطن عن ايمانك وان تتحدث عنة زيى مبيقولوا من الابواب الخلفية
القنوات الدينية المسيحية الارثوذكسية المملوكة للكنيسة الفبطية
اغابى-  سى تى فى - مارمرقس
هذة تعبر عن فكر الكنيسة الارثوذكسية 
هل رايت فيها اى تبشير او مهاجمة لمعتقد اخر؟؟؟؟؟
على فكرة عوبد
عندما ظهرت قناة الحياة وابونا ذكريا بطرس
حدث هياج رهيب وصدمة  فى العالم الاسلامى لانة لم يعتاد ان يهاجم  بل هو الذى يهاجم فقط 
بتقول عايزين اية
مثال بسيط
قام بعض الغوغاء بحرق كنيسة مامرقس بالواسطى  فى قرية اسمها الديابية وهى ضمن نطاق عملى
والكنيسة من الاصل تحتاج توضيب واصلاح
حصلت على موافقة بالبناء بعد حوالى عام من الاعتدداء
الفاجعة الكبرى 
ان الكنيسة واخدة تصريح احلال وتجديد من عام 2007 كماهو موضخ بيافطة الترخيص الموضوعة امام مكان العمل ولم يتم نتيجة العراقيل  صديقى عبوووود
دة مثال بسيط عما يحدث صديقى 
مثال اخر مضاد بقى
امام مقر عملى  قطعة ارض زراعية
قام اصحابها بالبناء عليها فقامت الاجهزة المعنية بهدمة
فقام بعد فترة صاحبها ببناء مصلية كدور ارضى وقام بالبناء عليها ومن خلال هذا العمل تم ادخال الكهرباء والمياة مع انة وبكلامة الشخصى لم  ياخذ او يقوم بعمل ترخيص سواء للمصلية او البناء
الادهى بقى عبود
ان المصلية لم تستمر بل اصبحت حوش للمو اشى بعد كذلك:thnk0001:[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لى سؤال هنا يا عوبد
> هل ترى وجود كنيسة او دير فى بلد غالبيتة مسلمين  انها تبشير ؟؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]يعنى نعمل أية فى الأغلبية ؟؟؟ نقتلهم ؟:new6:*​​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 


> هذة تعبر عن فكر الكنيسة الارثوذكسية
> هل رايت فيها اى تبشير او مهاجمة لمعتقد اخر؟؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]هل التبشير لا يكون الا بمهاجمة عقيدة الآخر ؟![/FONT]*​ 


> على فكرة عوبد
> عندما ظهرت قناة الحياة وابونا ذكريا بطرس
> حدث هياج رهيب وصدمة  فى العالم الاسلامى لانة لم يعتاد ان يهاجم  بل هو الذى يهاجم فقط



*[FONT=&quot]أنت وانا نعرف ان أبونا زكريا مشلوح من الكنيسة أصلا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم ما يهيجوا والا يتنططوا ...هو أحنا هنكتف البشرية ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ماتشغلش بالك بيهم ...لأنهم كدة كدة هايجين على الكرة الأرضية كلها
[/FONT]*​  



> ان الكنيسة واخدة تصريح احلال وتجديد من عام 2007 كماهو موضخ بيافطة  الترخيص الموضوعة امام مكان العمل ولم يتم نتيجة العراقيل  صديقى عبوووود



*[FONT=&quot]مسألة العراقيل ( مع وجود تراخيص ) دى اللى مش فاهمها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عراقيل من مين أذا كنت بتقول فيه ترخيص ومعلن كمان ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بص يا باشا البناء بدون تراخيص فى البلد دى حدث ولا حرج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونظام وضع اليد بتاع زمان دة ....بيتم الآن القضاء عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمش هنسيب المناطق العشوائية ونتكلم عن واحد بنى له مصلية[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]التسيب موجود وروح شوف الجراجات اللى بتتحول لمحلات 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ان المصلية لم تستمر بل اصبحت حوش للمو اشى بعد كذلك:thnk0001:


*يبقى مش بانى مصلية يا حبيب قلبى 
ولا له علاقة بالدين ....دة راجل نصاب رشى بتوع الحى وعمل زريبة مواشى
صدقنى النظام دة أنتهى أو بيحاولوا يقضوا عليه الآن
محافظ أسكندرية بيقولك عنده مليون مخالفة بناء 
عايز جيش علشان ينفذ الأزالات

هاه مقلتليش رأيك فى المنتديات المسيحية التبشيرية
زى أحنا كدة 
حد أعترضنا ؟؟؟ حد وقفنا ؟؟؟ 
*​


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2015)

> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى نعمل أية فى الأغلبية ؟؟؟ نقتلهم ؟:new6:*​​


هى فكرة برضة ههههه
لا طبعا  هو انا كلامى فية اى محمل لكدة
انا بقول سؤال استفهامى
هو انا كمسيحى فى بلد اسلامى اقفل بقى يعنى ومتكلمش فى اى حاجة تخصنى دينيا


> *[FONT=&quot]هل التبشير لا يكون الا بمهاجمة عقيدة الآخر ؟!
> وانا مش قصدى كدة برضة  يا عوبد
> انا ببساطة بقول ان قنوات كنيستنا القبطية تبث شعائرها لا اكثر
> *​
> ...


[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2015)

> *هاه مقلتليش رأيك فى المنتديات المسيحية التبشيرية
> زى أحنا كدة
> حد أعترضنا ؟؟؟ حد وقفنا ؟؟؟*


هو كمان عاوزين يقرفونا هنا
الانترنت نت يا عوبد مجال واسع قوى ومن الصعب السيطرة علية
منتدى الكنيسة محظور فى السعودية كما قيل لى
ومع ذلك هناك اشخاص من المملكة تلاقيهم موجودين وداخلين
البرامج بقت جهنمية دلوقت
والحكومة المصرية دماغها مش يشغلها دة 
اوزيى متقول مش فارق معاها او شايفة ان دة فى مصلحتها ان الناس تخبط فى بعضيها وهى فى الاخر تظهر بمظر الحمل الوديع اللى يعاوز يوفق الاوضاع


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 يناير 2015)

مافي شي اسمه حكم اسلامي 
حتى الخلافات اللي يبغون استرجاعها
مكانتش حكم ديني بقدر ماهي حكم ملكي
وراثة كل خلافه قامت على انقاض جماجم الاولى
ورجال الدين كانو مظطهدين جدابسبب مخالفتهم للخلفاء
  واللي يقرا
هيعرف حقيقة سالفتهم

الاسلام دين ماينفع احد يحتكره  ويطبق عليك فهمه
الجماعات بتتمحك بيه وبتعمل منه سلم للحكم زي ما الثوار
يتلزقون باالحقوق والحريات للوصول للحكم مع انهم في الحقيقه
هما اكثر استبداد
كان عندنا فصل شكله كذا ليش نبغي نقلد امم اخرى
تسلطو عليهم رجال دينهم ثم عافو دينهم وتخلصو منه كلياً؟
العاقل من يتعظ بغيره والأحمق من يتعظ بنفسه واتمنى نبقى عاقلين
مش جماعات نكره منعرفش من يدعمها ومن وراها ومن هما اصلا
تلعب بنا لعب باسم الاسلام..


----------



## grges monir (3 يناير 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مافي شي اسمه حكم اسلامي
> حتى الخلافات اللي يبغون استرجاعها
> مكانتش حكم ديني بقدر ماهي حكم ملكي
> وراثة كل خلافه قامت على انقاض جماجم الاولى
> ...


منورة هيفا
مستنين منك مشاركات فى تكملة الموضوع


----------



## grges monir (3 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يبقى مش بانى مصلية يا حبيب قلبى
> ولا له علاقة بالدين ....دة راجل نصاب رشى بتوع الحى وعمل زريبة مواشى
> صدقنى النظام دة أنتهى أو بيحاولوا يقضوا عليه الآن
> محافظ أسكندرية بيقولك عنده مليون مخالفة بناء
> ...


عارف عوبد انا مش  عارف معايا نصاب ولالا
انا فارق معايا ان الامور مشيت بسبب كدة
تخيل بقى  انت صحيت من النوم لاقيت جنبك منارة كنيسة بتنبى على ارض زراعية
هناك خلل رهيب فى الفكر الاجتماعى المصرى حاليا


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 يناير 2015)

أعذرنى ياجرجس على التأخير ، شوية مشغوليات فاصبر عليا 
تقول


(لكن الوضع الاجتماعى هقول على الاقل للمسيحين وجزء من المسلمين الملقبين بالعلمانين اصبح اكثر امانا وراحة  فكرية مما كان يحدث )


السؤال 
وهل تغير هذا الوضع أيام مرسى ؟
بل على العكس كان فى رأيى أكثر أمانا حتى من أيام المجلس العسكرى 
هل نسيت أحداث كنيسة صول ، وامبابة ، وماسبيرو ؟
متى حدثت تلك ؟!
نعم حدثت أيام مرسى أحداث الكاتدرائية بالعباسية ولم يبلغ الإسلاميون من الغباء أن يشاركوا فى تلك المهزلة ولم تكن من مصلحتهم أصلا ذلك
الموضوع باختصار والذى أراه أن الجميع كان متربصا بذلك الحاكم المدنى الجديد ومن ثم يجب إفشاله ثم اسقاطه !
ومن مصلحة الجميع - ماعدا الإسلاميون - ذلك 
الجيش : هذه بضاعتنا ردت إلينا 
الشرطة : كانوا تحت الأحذية فكيف يحكمونا 
المسيحيون :عقدة التمييز والإضطهاد 
العلمانيون : حاسب ، أوعى ، تخلف ، ظلام ، استبداد باسم الدين
طبعا مسألة الإنقسام المجتمعى ألقى على عاتق الإسلاميين !
صح ؟
خد بالك رغم إنهم لم يكن لديهم بلاك بلوك ( فاكرهم ) ولاجبهة الإنقاذ ، ولاثوار الحجارة والمولوتوف 
طيب ياجماعة اهدوا وسيبوا الراجل يشتغل !
لا لا لا عداوتكم مابقيتم 
وقد كان !وهذا المآل 
الذى يهمنى فعلا مسألة العلاقة بين الدين والسياسة 
بالفعل تحتاج وقفة


----------



## grges monir (3 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أعذرنى ياجرجس على التأخير ، شوية مشغوليات فاصبر عليا
> تقول
> 
> 
> ...


اهلا ياسر
ربنا يكون معاك
براحتك خالص
المهم تبقى معانا  وسيبك من الموضوع خالص هههه
من حقك ان ترى ان ايام مرسى كانت اكثر امانا وانا ارى العكس
من حق العلمانى ان  يتخوف من الفكر القادم 
اما بقى ان الشرطة  كانت ترى ان الاسلاميين تحت الحذاء
فمن هولاء الشرطة هل بشر من كوكب اخر ام مسلمين  برضة غالبيتهم
بالنسبة للمسيحين  ليست هناك عقدة اضطهاد بل واقع  صديقى
كام حالة تعدى على دور عبادة مسيحية ؟؟؟
ياراجل دى القنوات الاسلامية لما يجى حد يتكلم عن ما حدث  من حرق للكنائس يوم 14 اغسطس يقلوا ومحدش بيتكلم لية عن مسجد رابعة  والفتح
ما هذا السفة الفكرى الغريب
هل ما حدث لرابعة كان بتحريض من احد ام كانت نتيجة حتمية  نتيجة اطلاق نار وفض مكان في الالاف المعتصمين وقامت الدولة بتجديدة بكل سرعة
هل قام المسيحيون  بحرقهم كما فعل الاسلامين فى الكنائس ؟؟؟؟
ولتالت مرة لم تجيب على تساؤلى بخصووص مهاجمة الانجيل والمسيحية فى قنوات سياسية 
ولم ترد ايضا على شهادتى  فى حرق مدرسة الرهبات :11azy:
ومن تربص بالحاكم المدنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
واين هو هذا المدنى فى رايك  الذى اتى؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماهى الحكمة ايام مرسى ان كان ياتى فى التلفزيون وهو يصلى كل جمعة
هل هذا لة علاقة بكفائتة الشخصية كرئيس دولة
هل يشفع لة انة يصلى ان يكون حاكم فاشل؟؟؟
اما البلاك بلوك دول اوعى تقولى زيى الاعلام الاهبل بتاعهم اللى كان بيقول تبع الكنيسة
كاوا دفعوا عن كنيسة واحدة من اللى اتحرقوا يار اجل
اما عن التربص بحاكم مدنى 
من تربص بة
الجيش الشرطة الشعب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يناير 2015)

بعد اذنك اخ جرجس 

ليَّ تعليق صغير 

*ابونا زكريا بطرس* مش مشلوح من الكنيسة ، ربنا يقوية فى خدمتة ويبارك أسرتة واحفادة ويعزية فى زوجتة 
اللى بيتشلح من الكنيسة هو اللى بيهرطق فى العقيدة المسيحية وأبونا الموقر لم  يُهرطق بالعقيدة السماوية


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 يناير 2015)

بص ياجرجس 


أنا عايز أوصلك نقطة مهمة كثيرا ماذكرتها أو معناها 


يجب التفريق بين المنهج والتطبيق 


بمعنى ليس الدين مسئولا عن تصرفات رعاع متحمسين من هنا أو هناك 


قس على ذلك أى ضرر لحق بكم أنتم شركاء الوطن المسيحيين سواء فى الأفراد أو الكنائس ، وسواء قبل فض رابعة أو بعدها 


لاشك أن تلك الأفعال جرائم لايرضاها دين أو حتى خلق 


لكن ماذنب بقية المسلمين فى أن يتحملوا بعض تصرفات رعاع متحمسين ؟!


ربما وأنت الآن تقرأ كلامى ياجرجس تقول ولو فى نفسك


طيب ماهؤلاء يتحركون من خلال خلفية دينية ونصوص مقدسة 


إن جال ذلك فى خاطرك فعليك البينة ، فلم أرى أحدا من أهل العلم استباح دم المعاهد أو حتى المستأمن فى ديار الإسلام !


تناول الأديان على الفضائيات سواء من الجانب المسيحى للإسلام أو العكس ، أرى أنها تحتاج إلى ميثاق شرف إعلامى فليس عاصم أو أبو اسلام بدعا فى ذلك بل سبقهم زكريا بطرس


----------



## grges monir (3 يناير 2015)

دعنى اتفق معك ياسر ان ليس عوام المسلمين همج مثل  اللذين فعلوا ذلك
لكن نقطة ايضاح بسيطة هولاء المتحمسين كما تذكرهم وهولفظ ليس غير فى محلة ابدا  ياسر هو اجرام وليس تحمس  لم يفعل ذلك  الا نتيجة لحكم اشعرهم ان ماحدث هو ضد الدين
والا لماذا خرج غالبية الشعب عليهم فى جميع محافظات مصر  فى 30 يونيو
لانهم شعروا انهم استدرجوا لهذا الخطا الفادح
نقطة اخرى ياسر
لم يكن زكريا بطرس هو البادىء  هناك الكثير من القنوات  الاسلامية التى سبقتة والالاف الكتب التى تباع فى كل مكان وعلى الارصفة تهاجم المسيحية
الانصاف والنظرة الصحيحة مطلوبة ياسر
خلاصة الكلام فى نهاية هذة النقطة
ان الحكم من منظور دينى خاطىء تماما مهما كانت خلفية هذا المعتقد
هو صحيح فى حالة واحدة ان يكون المجتمع بنسبة 100% من نفس معتقدك
ويؤمن تماما بما تؤمن بة ويريد مثلك هذا الوضع  غير ذلك ليس من حق احد ان يحكم مجتمع باطياف مختلفة من منظورة هو فقط ولا اية ياسر


----------



## ياسر الجندى (4 يناير 2015)

ارجع لمشاركتى السابقة ستجدنى أننى قلت إنها جرائم لايرضاها دين ولاخلق 


من حقك ورأيك أنك ترى أن الحكم الدينى لايصلح بيد أنى كمسلم أرى أن ذلك من الواجبات للراعى المسلم 


الذى يتولى أمر الرعية فهو المنوط به ( كتابا وسنة ) تطبيق أحكام واضحات بينات


دعك من مسألة الحدود فقط 


بل منوط به على سبيل المثال لا الحصر أيضا إقامة العدل ، وإعلان الجهاد ، وجمع الزكاوات ، والقيام بالمعاملات الإسلامية والتى منها منع الربا ، ومنع الزنا والفاحشة فى المجتمع ....الخ 


نعم هذا واجبه ( شرعا )


وهذا رد أيضا على الأخت هيفاء التى لاترى أن هناك حكم اسلامى !


فبماذا كان يحكم الخلفاء الراشدون إذن ؟!


----------



## grges monir (4 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ارجع لمشاركتى السابقة ستجدنى أننى قلت إنها جرائم لايرضاها دين ولاخلق
> 
> 
> من حقك ورأيك أنك ترى أن الحكم الدينى لايصلح بيد أنى كمسلم أرى أن ذلك من الواجبات للراعى المسلم
> ...


عزيزى ياسر
من حقك ن تريد ان يحكمك شريعتك وانا لا ارضى بهذا حيث من حقى تماما ان لا تحكمنى شريعة دينية  لا تخصنى
فما هو الحل برايك صديقى؟؟؟
انت تقول ان الحاكم من وجباتة يمنع كذا وكذا
وهل القانون يبيح الزنا والفاحشة والسرقة مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وفعلا مسائلة الحدود دعنا منها لانها كارثة فكرية صديقى
ولى سؤال هنا
هل تريد ان يتم الحكم فى عام 2015 بحكم الخلفاء منذ اكثر من الف عام صديقى ؟؟؟؟؟
هل لو جاء ابو بكر او عمر فى هذا العصر كان سوف يطبق اليات الف سنة مضت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 يناير 2015)

تقول إنه من حقى ألا تحكمنى شريعة دينية لاتخصنى 


أقول نعم هناك تشريعات تخصكم تحتكمون فيها إلى شريعتكم كأحكام الزواج والطلاق مثلا ليس للدولة دخل فيها 


أليس كذلك ؟


ثم ماتفرضه الدولة من قوانين ( اسلامية ) لاتخشى أنت منها ظلما ولاهضما يجب أن تكون محل احترام من الجميع ( كالقانون الوضعى )


فالدولة هويتها اسلامية ، وغالبية مواطنيها مسلمون ومن حقهم ذلك وذلك لاينفى مراعاة العدل مع غير المسلمين 


ثم دعنى سائلك أى تشريع اسلامى تراه مناقضا ( من حيث التحريم ) للشريعتين الموسوية والمسيحية 


أتختلف معى فى أن القتل والزنا والسرقة والفساد فى الأرض من المحرمات ، وكبائر الآفات ؟!


ستقول لى ، طيب مالقانون الوضعى -وضع العقوبات فى ذلك


والجواب ولماذا أستعيض أنا ذاك القانون البشرى وعندى قانون من لدن عليم خبير ( الهى )


والذى هو أدرى بما يصلح النفس البشرية 


( ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير )


وقد شنع على أولئك المبدلون المعجبون بهواهم 


( أفحكم الجاهلية يبغون ومن أحسن من الله حكما لقوم يوقنون )


إذن خالق النفس البشرية هو أعلم - سبحانه - بما يردعها 


قد تقول طيب ياعم وأنا مالى أنا لاأؤمن بهذه الشريعة ، فلماذا تفرضها على ؟


فيقال يبقى أنه القانون والذى يلزم الجميع والذى كما قلت يجب احترامه كما تحترم دنيا الناس قانونا بشريا وكما يلزم المواطن الأمريكى المسلم الإلتزام بتشريعات المشرع الأمريكى المسيحى 


أما مسألة لو كان الخلفاء موجودون الآن هل كانوا يحكمون بالشريعة ؟


فأقول لئن تعددت الإجتهادات فى الزراعات والصناعات فذاك محال فى التشريعات المقدسات 


فلم يقل الله لنا طبقوا تلك الأحكام فى عصر دون عصر ، أو فى مصر دون مصر 


فهى - إن شاء العلى - صالحة الحال حسنة المآل !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أما مسألة لو كان الخلفاء موجودون الآن هل كانوا يحكمون *بالشريعة *؟!


*لآ ...لم يكن هذا هو سؤاله ...بل قال :

**ولى سؤال هنا*
هل تريد ان يتم الحكم فى عام 2015 بحكم الخلفاء منذ اكثر من الف عام صديقى ؟؟؟؟؟
هل لو جاء ابو بكر او عمر فى هذا العصر كان *سوف يطبق اليات الف سنة مضت ؟؟؟؟؟
الرجل يتحدث عن ( آليات التنفيذ ) لا ( الشريعة ) 
ومع ذلك لم أر ردك على السؤال الذى بدلته انت يا ياسر 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> والجواب ولماذا أستعيض أنا ذاك القانون البشرى *وعندى قانون* من لدن عليم خبير ( *الهى *)
> 
> فلم يقل الله لنا طبقوا تلك الأحكام فى عصر دون عصر ، أو فى مصر دون مصر
> 
> فهى - إن شاء العلى - صالحة الحال حسنة المآل !


 *[FONT=&quot]يا أخ ياسر أية أحكام تحديداً ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فالحدود ( كتشريع ) لا تصلح أبداً للتطبيق فى هذا العصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك تعرف أن قريشاً كانت تقطع يد السارق قبل أن يُقررها القرآن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن لم تكن أبداً تشريع ألهى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...بل تشريع قِبلى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما أقرها لم يعط أية تفاصيل ( كما أتى بالمواريث وأحكام الطلاق مثلا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و تُرك التشريع لأهواء وأجتهادات بشرية وأحاديث نبوية مُختلف عليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دونت بعد مائتى عام من وفاة النبى محمد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يستطع أساطين الأسلام بعدها أن يستنبطوا حكماً واحداً قاطع وبات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وما يُترك لأجتهادات الناس لا نستطيع أن نقول أنه صالح لكل عصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2015)

> أقول نعم هناك تشريعات تخصكم تحتكمون فيها إلى شريعتكم كأحكام الزواج والطلاق مثلا ليس للدولة دخل فيها


دى احوال شخصية ياسر مينفعش ابدا تتدخل فيها اى شريعة اخرى
انا تكلم عن الحياة المجتمعية ككل
من تقلد مناصب وبناء دور عبادة  وغيرها من الامور العالمية وليست الشخصية ياسر
فا متحسسنيش ان الاسلام انصفنى فى دى
دى غصب عن اى حكم موجود ميقدرش يقر ب منها
[QUOTEثم ماتفرضه الدولة من قوانين ( اسلامية ) لاتخشى أنت منها ظلما ولاهضما يجب أن تكون محل احترام من الجميع ( كالقانون الوضعى )][/QUOTE]
اى قوانين اسلامية تطبقها الدولة لا ارى فيها مشكلة
هل القوانين لها علاقة بالدين
يعنى مثلا القانون الجائى حدد مثلا ان تهمة التزوير من 3الى 5 سنين هل هذا القانون مستنبط من الدين ولا يخالفة يعنى لو جة غيرة وقال عشرة يبقى معاة برضة ياسر ولا ضدة ؟؟؟
كلمة قانون تردافها كلمة دينية او شريعة معينة غير منطقية وغير واقعية ابدا ياسر فى تعريفك هذا ليس قانون بل حكم دينى وليس قانون
*لا يوجد شىء اسمة قانون اسلامى صديقى على حد علمى واعتقد صديقى المحبوب عبود يقدر يوضح دى اكتر*


> فيقال يبقى أنه القانون والذى يلزم  الجميع والذى كما قلت يجب احترامه كما تحترم دنيا الناس قانونا بشريا وكما  يلزم المواطن الأمريكى المسلم الإلتزام بتشريعات المشرع الأمريكى المسيحى


ماهى الاحكام الوضعية التى يستعيض عنها ياسر بالاحكام الاسلامية وكيفية تنفيذها على من لا يؤمن بها؟؟؟ على انها تشريعات تخص فئة معينة
ثانيا انت تقول المشرع المسيحى
هل يوجد قانون مسيحى  يخص المسيحية يطبق على اى انسان لا يؤمن بها 
اساسا لا توجد تشريعات مسيحية لان الحكمة الالهية من وجهة النظر البشرية انها متروكة حسب الزمان والمكان والحدث
من الممكن ان تتغير طبقا لتغير العصر لتلائمة
هذا ثانيا وليس مجالنا الحديث عن تشريع مسيحى لا يوجد واسلامى يوجد من الممكن فتح موضوع منفصل عنها


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2015)

باقى كلامك الاستاذ عبود رد علية ومستنى الاجابة زيى
انا اقصد بالاليات فى تنفيذ الاحكام ياسر كمثال وزيى مقال عبود
ماهى  عقوبة السارق المحترف فى الاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى سارق تم ضطبة يسرق من شقتى مليون جنية مثلا 
وسارق اخر موجود فى الصين سرق من حسابى الشخصى فى مصر مليون برضة
ماهو الحكم الاسلامى هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى مثلا القانون الجائى حدد مثلا ان تهمة التزوير من 3الى 5 سنين هل هذا القانون مستنبط من الدين ولا يخالفة يعنى لو جة غيرة وقال عشرة يبقى معاة برضة ياسر ولا ضدة ؟؟ا


 *[FONT=&quot]باشا ...التزوير بيقع ( جُنحة ) أو ( جناية )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مُحرر عُرفى = جنحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] محرر رسمى = جناية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تصل عقوبته الى 15 سنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من وين أجيبها من ( الشرع الأسلامى ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفين فى ( الشرع ) الأدلة الجنائية التى ستثبت لى صحة التزوير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يعنى اللى عايز أقوله لو قلت لى شرع الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هطعن لك فى أدلتك الجنائية التى لم تكن لا فى عهد النبى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا هى موجودة فى القرآن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن من الصعب جداً أن أقول صالح لكل زمان أو مكان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]باشا ...التزوير بيقع ( جُنحة ) أو ( جناية )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مُحرر عُرفى = جنحة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot] محرر رسمى = جناية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تصل عقوبته الى 15 سنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من وين أجيبها من ( الشرع الأسلامى ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفين فى ( الشرع ) الأدلة الجنائية التى ستثبت لى صحة التزوير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى اللى عايز أقوله لو قلت لى شرع الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هطعن لك فى أدلتك الجنائية التى لم تكن لا فى عهد النبى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا هى موجودة فى القرآن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن من الصعب جداً أن أقول صالح لكل زمان أو مكان [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


يا عوبد عليا النعمة انا  بقول كدة  زيك 
برد على ياسر لما بيقول
*والجواب ولماذا أستعيض أنا ذاك القانون البشرى وعندى قانون من لدن عليم خبير ( الهى )*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]جرجس باشا*​*[FONT=&quot] ...مش بتسمع عن أحكام جلد 300 جلدة و600 جلدة فى السعودية ؟؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتحدى أى مُسلم أنه يجيبها  لى من شرع الله ...(سبب) و( عدد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خد بالك .. مع أنهم بيسموها هناك ( حُكم شرعى ) !! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فينصرف الذهن فوراً الى أنه حكم شرع الله ( !!! )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجلد الوحيد المذكور فى القرآن هو جلد الزانية والزانى 100 جلدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة ( مستحيييييل ) التنفيذ لأنه المُشرع وضع لها شروط  قاسية جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى بالفعل ( من أروع الشروط ) التى وضعها المُشرع فى هذه الجزئية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وما فيش رجم فى القرآن ولو وقفوا على أشابيرهم علشان يثبتوه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحكم التانى هو رمى المُحصنات من النساء ( بدون شهود ) 80 جلدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من وين جابت السعودية أحكام الجلد اللى بنسمع عنها ويقولوا عليها أحكام شرعية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]جرجس باشا*​*[FONT=&quot] ...مش بتسمع عن أحكام جلد 300 جلدة و600 جلدة فى السعودية ؟؟!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أتحدى أى مُسلم أنه يجيبها  لى من شرع الله ...(سبب) و( عدد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خد بالك .. مع أنهم بيسموها هناك ( حُكم شرعى ) !! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فينصرف الذهن فوراً الى أنه حكم شرع الله ( !!! )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجلد الوحيد المذكور فى القرآن هو جلد الزانية والزانى 100 جلدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة ( مستحيييييل ) التنفيذ لأنه المُشرع وضع لها شروط  قاسية جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى بالفعل ( من أروع الشروط ) التى وضعها المُشرع فى هذه الجزئية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وما فيش رجم فى القرآن ولو وقفوا على أشابيرهم علشان يثبتوه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحكم التانى هو رمى المُحصنات من النساء ( بدون شهود ) 80 جلدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من وين جابت السعودية أحكام الجلد اللى بنسمع عنها ويقولوا عليها أحكام شرعية ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


جابوها منين دى بقى ترجع لمشايخهم ولاستتباط احكامهم من القران والسنة ولا اية عوبد
معاك ان المشرع الاسلامى حط شروط لجلد الزانية تقريبا مستحيل تثبتها
فسؤالى هنا بقى عوبد
هل القانون الوضعى وشروطة فى الحكم على الزنا يناسب هذا العصر ام الاسلامى[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآ ...لم يكن هذا هو سؤاله ...بل قال :
> 
> **ولى سؤال هنا*
> هل تريد ان يتم الحكم فى عام 2015 بحكم الخلفاء منذ اكثر من الف عام صديقى ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> تقول
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > عموما السؤال هو :
> ...





ياسر الجندى قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]كانت معه فى ( المدينة ) من ( خلال القرآن ) الذى لم يكن قد دون بعد أو جُمِعَ *​





ياسر الجندى قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن أبو بكر – خليفة المسلمين الأول – حارب الناس بموجب قانون ( تحت يده هو )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليست هناك أحكاماً فى القرآن تقول بمحاربة مانعى الزكاة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكان أجتهاداً من خليفة ( عارضه وقتها عمر بن الخطاب ) يريد فرض سطوة الحكم الجديد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن مفهوم هؤلاء وقتها للزكاة أنها كانت ان تؤدى الى رسول الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]– لا الى خليفته – فلم يكن وقتها مفهوم ( دولة ) عندهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذ لازالت الحمية القبلية هى السائدة
> [FONT=&quot]فـ ( الله فى القرآن ) لم يأمر بقتال [FONT=&quot]من يمتنع عن أداء الزكاة
> بالرغم من أن ...
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزكاة هى ركن من أركان الأسلام لها أحكام تطبيق ( أداة ) ويُعفى من أدائها بأحكام أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذه الأحكام لم تكن قد دونت بعد أو نُوقشت أو طُرحت كــ ( فقه ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السؤال  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]: هل يصح أن تحارب الناس ( الآن ) لأنهم لآ يؤدون الزكاة ؟[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]( هذه هى الآلية التى سأل عنها جرجس ) فيما أعتقد [/FONT]*​





ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/FONT]





ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *أقره الإسلام ، فأصبح حكما شرعيا واجب النفاذ لأولئك لذين يؤمنون أن هذا الدين هو من عند الله !وإلا فما دلائل إيماننا ؟!*
> ...





ياسر الجندى قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولايوجد فى العبادات ( أجتهاد ) لآهُمّ الا فى النوافل ( زيادة أو أداءاً أو كيفية ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و لا تؤثر أبداً  فى شئ... وأنت سيد العارفين [/FONT]*​
> 
> 
> > أى أهواء تلك التى تقصدها
> ...





ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ياسر الجندى قال:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT=&quot]أين كانت الأحكام وقت أن حارب أبى بكر مانعى الزكاة ؟*​
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *أولا : القرآن وإن  لم يكن دون لكنه كان مجموعا فى الصدور *


​
*[FONT=&quot]أى صدور ؟؟؟ ...صدور صحابة النبى يا ياسر ...المُقربين من ذ[FONT=&quot]و*​*ى النخبة*​​ 


> ثانيا : مصادر التشريع ليست كتابا فقط بل هناك سنة وإجماع وقياس .....


*[FONT=&quot]أى سُنة وإجماع أو قياس ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يمر على وفاة الرسول سوى بضعة أشهر !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت تتحدث فى منطقة بعيدة تماماً [/FONT]*​  

> *إذن أنت ترى اجتهادا لم يراه الصديق بهواه بل بهداه وفهمه للسنة **وترى كذلك اقرار عمر أن ذلك حق ن بل استنبطت فوائد جمة من **الحديث مايخصنا فى ذلك *


*[FONT=&quot]يا أستاذى أى حديث أصلاً ؟؟ ...ليس بحديث هذه رواية عن ابن الخطاب وأب[FONT=&quot]ى بكر
*​​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة للنبى محمد بها *​​ 


> ** وجوب اتباع الحاكم فى اجتهاده فيما لانص فيه *


*
*
*[FONT=&quot]ما هو يا باشا هم رفضوا الحاكم ...من حكمه وولاه ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هؤلاء ناس كانوا بتبعون رجل يوحى اليه من السماء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلما مات ...لم يقل لهم أحد أن أبى بكر يوحى إليه [/FONT]*​ 
*
* *[FONT=&quot]سأضرب لك مثل : ( روك ) وضع شروطاً للكتابة فى المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم أقتصر معرفتها على نائبيه فقط ..ومن يخالف الشروط يُطرد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن أين للأعضاء معرفة هذه الشروط ما لم تكن مُعلنة ومقرؤة للجميع ؟  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من أين للأعضاء معرفتهم بأن هذه شروط المنتدى 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وتلك من أجتهادات النائب ؟[/FONT]*​ 
*
*​ [/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (8 يناير 2015)

مش عاوزين الموضوع يتقفل يا رجااااااااااالة
عاوزين يكون الكلام منطقى عقلانى بعيدا عن اى اتجاهات وتفسيرات دينية بحتة


----------



## grges monir (8 يناير 2015)

سؤال على الماشى كدة صغير فى الية تنفيذ الاحكام الاسلامية وقولتة وياسر طنش
اية الحكم الاسلامى فى السرقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعد متقولى
قولى ازاى هيكون الية تنفيذة فى هذة الجريمة
 قام لص بسرقة مليون جنية منزلى بعد كسرة واقتحامة
فحين قام لص اخر بسرقة مليون جنية من حسابى الشخصى عن طريق اختراقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال على الماشى كدة صغير فى الية تنفيذ الاحكام الاسلامية وقولتة وياسر طنش
> اية الحكم الاسلامى فى السرقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وبعد متقولى
> قولى ازاى هيكون الية تنفيذة فى هذة الجريمة
> ...


----------



## grges monir (9 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> grges monir قال:
> 
> 
> > سؤال على الماشى كدة صغير فى الية تنفيذ الاحكام الاسلامية وقولتة وياسر طنش
> ...


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2015)

الموضوع اطنش ليييية
انت فين يا ياسر عوبد


----------



## ياسر الجندى (15 يناير 2015)

صديقى العزيز جرجس 


حد السرقة له ضوابط وشروط 


خذ مثلا 


- أن يكون مكلفا بالغا عاقلا 


- أن يكون مختارا لا مكرها


- أن يكون عالم بالتحريم 


- ألا يكون له شبهة فى السرقة


- أن يبلغ المال نصابا 


-- أن يثبت ذلك عند القاضى بالشهود أما بإقرار أو بشهادة 


شايف ياجرجس 


يعنى الموضوع مش سبهللة 


فإن انتفت تلك الشبهات والموانع فحد الله نصا لايقبل تأويل ولاحياء


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> صديقى العزيز جرجس
> 
> 
> حد السرقة له ضوابط وشروط
> ...


يعنى زيى مقلت
راجل عاقل سرق منى مليون جنية من بيتى وواحد تانى سرق نفس البلغ من حسابى البنكى
الى سرق من البيت ممكن يكون فية شهود لكن اللى سرق وهو قدام شاشةالكمبيوتر فى بيتة او حتى فى بلد تانية  
هنا عقاب السرق اية ليهم
على اساس ان شرط الشهود توفر فى الاول الل اقتحم التاىنى بقى زيى مبيقولوا قرصنة الكترونية وانت معرفتش تحمى حسابك كويس ضد الاختراق
هنا سارقين نفس المبلغ  
اية حكمهما هنا ياسر


----------



## وائل رسلان (15 يناير 2015)

يا استاذ جرجس عدم معرفة السارق لا تعنى عدم الحاجة لقانون او تشريع يمنع السرقة 
وهدف تغليظ  عقوبة السرقة هو ردع من تسول له نفسه ان يسرق مال الناس وليس الرغبة فى قطع يد احد 

وما هى ضوابط  تنفيذ الحدود فى الكتاب المقدس  (حد الحرق ـ حد الرجم ـ حد قطع اليد )

حد قطع اليد للمراة ( اذا تخاصم رجلان بعضهما بعضا رجل واخوه وتقدمت امرأة احدهما لكي تخلّص رجلها من يد ضاربه ومدّت يدها وامسكت بعورته فاقطع يدها ولا تشفق عينك )  تثنيه 25: 11

كيف يمكن اثبات ان المراة مسكت عورة الرجل الذى تريد ان تخلص زوجها منه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2015)

وائل رسلان قال:


> كيف يمكن اثبات ان المراة مسكت عورة الرجل الذى تريد ان تخلص زوجها منه ؟؟؟؟


*لما يقول آآآى ...
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (15 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى زيى مقلت
> راجل عاقل سرق منى مليون جنية من بيتى وواحد تانى سرق نفس البلغ من حسابى البنكى
> الى سرق من البيت ممكن يكون فية شهود لكن اللى سرق وهو قدام شاشةالكمبيوتر فى بيتة او حتى فى بلد تانية
> هنا عقاب السرق اية ليهم
> ...




أنت ياجرجس تتكلم عن صور من صور السرقة 


وأنا أتكلم عن حكم 


أريد القول متى ماثبتت الجريمة ( السرقة ) بشروطها ثبت الحكم 


وليس شرطا أن يكون كل سارق تحت السلطة والسلطان


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنت ياجرجس تتكلم عن صور من صور السرقة
> 
> 
> وأنا أتكلم عن حكم
> ...


صديقى ياسر
هى الصور دى ملهاش حكم ؟؟؟
يعنى حكم السرقة فى الاسلام ذو صورة واحدة  فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> صديقى ياسر
> هى الصور دى ملهاش حكم ؟؟؟
> يعنى حكم السرقة فى الاسلام ذو صورة واحدة  فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟








أنا مش شايف جديد 


ارجع لمشاركتى السابقة 


ياصديقى العزيز مرة أخرى 


متى ماثبتت السرقة ( أيا كانت ) = ( بأى صورة ) = ( بأى أسلوب ) 


خد بالك ثبتت يعنى إيه ؟


انا مش عايز أدخل فى فروع فقهية ودا ممنوع هنا 


بس إشارة لو تسمح 


أقصد استيفاء شروط ، وانتفاء موانع 


لأنه هناك صور من أخذ المال لايعمل فيها بالحد ولها عقوبات وتعزيرات أخرى كالمنتهب والمختلس مثلا 


طيب إن كان قصدك حرامى البنك دا مثلا هنجيبو إزاى ؟


ماهو واحد سارق أهو ؟


الجواب : إن لم يكن  تحت السلطان يبقى تحت العدالة !


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنا مش شايف جديد
> 
> 
> ارجع لمشاركتى السابقة
> ...


يا صديقى انا عاوز رد واضح وصريح
اتنين لصوص فى نفس البلد سيبك منة يكون خارج البلد
واحد سرق بيتى  اقتحمة وسرقة 
وواحد تانى بيفهم ان العصر اتغير سرق عن طريق الانترنت
عقوبة كل منهما اية فى الاسلام
مش عاوز تاويل عاوز رد
ولا هى السرقات ليها مسمى تانى ؟؟؟
انا مقلتش اختلس ولا زور قلت سرق من حسابى


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

مضمون الفكرة ببساطة هل احكام وتشريع 1500 سنة مضت 
يستطيع مواكبة  التطور والاختلاف الجذرى  الذى حددث قى المجتمعات ام لا
واذا كان بنعم فدة سؤالى  عن حكم السرقة فى الحالتين اللى ذكرتهم
وعندى امثلة كتيرررررررررر لسة مقلناش فيها حاجة لسة غير دى ياسر:smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]جرجس *​*[FONT=&quot]أنت ب[FONT=&quot]ت*​*سأل عن تهمة (الأحتيال) وليست السرقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الشرط الشرعى (كما وضعه الفقهاء) أن يكون داخل (حِرز) أى مُغلق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفارق هنا أنك وضعت بيانات المالية البنكية على الأنترنت فأصبحت متاحة للجميع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](خرجت مما يُسمى بالحِرز شرعاً )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكلام الأستاذ / ياسر صح فى جزئية وخطأ فى الأخرى بوصفها أنها (صورة من صور السرقة) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
و عندى تهمة (النصب) كمثال أن تتحصل على بضائع بالأجل وتكتب على نفسك وصل أمانة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو أيضاً (كما قلت) تطبيق للشرع الأسلامى فى بعض المُعاملات المالية (آية الدين – البقرة)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إِذَا تَدَايَنتُم بِدَيْنٍ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَٱكْتُبُوهُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مادفعتش وصل الأمانة أو كتبت شيك بدون رصيد – مش سرقة – ليية ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك قبلت فى المبدأ بيع بـ (ثمن آجل) ...والذى ضرب على الثمن عواف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخل بالشرط الآجل فقط – فلم يتدخل الشارِع فى نوايا المُتعاملين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأكتفى بعقوبة على الإخلال بالشرط – تنتهى فوراً – متى نفذ المُخِلْ به وأدى ما عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الوضع التانى أسمه ( سطو ) – ( سرقة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يستويان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا عقوبة ولا نص ولا تشريع

[FONT=&quot]لأن ماعنديش نص يُعاقب الأخلال بشرط التجارة المذكور فى آية الدين [/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]جرجس *​*[FONT=&quot]أنت ب[FONT=&quot]ت*​*سأل عن تهمة (الأحتيال) وليست السرقة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الشرط الشرعى (كما وضعه الفقهاء) أن يكون داخل (حِرز) أى مُغلق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفارق هنا أنك وضعت بيانات المالية البنكية على الأنترنت فأصبحت متاحة للجميع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](خرجت مما يُسمى بالحِرز شرعاً )
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكلام الأستاذ / ياسر صح فى جزئية وخطأ فى الأخرى بوصفها أنها (صورة من صور السرقة) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> و عندى تهمة (النصب) كمثال أن تتحصل على بضائع بالأجل وتكتب على نفسك وصل أمانة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو أيضاً (كما قلت) تطبيق للشرع الأسلامى فى بعض المُعاملات المالية (آية الدين – البقرة)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إِذَا تَدَايَنتُم بِدَيْنٍ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَٱكْتُبُوهُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


يعنى لم احط فلوسى فى بنك ومقفول علية برقم سرى لا يعرفة احد غيرى وتم اختراقة يبقى مش سطو على حرز
زيى مفتاح باب البيت حد كسرة عبود بدون مفتاحة الاصلى ؟؟؟؟؟
فى حالة البيت اللص اخترق منزلى بدافع سرقة ما فية
وكذلك حسابى عبووووود ولا اية
والسؤال هنا عوبد
اتسرق منى من البيت نفس المبلغ ومن بيتى برة حسابى البنكى نفس المبلغ عقوبة السارق هنا غير متساوية ؟؟؟؟؟ظ[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> والسؤال هنا عوبد
> اتسرق منى *من البيت* نفس المبلغ ومن بيتى برة *حسابى البنكى* نفس المبلغ عقوبة السارق هنا غير متساوية ؟؟؟؟؟ظ


*[FONT=&quot]أشرحها لك ( فقهياً ) حسب القياس على أيامهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الحرز مغلق (خزنة) (كيس داخل بيت) – مافيش بنوك ولا أيداعات ولا حسابات سرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى تخضع لما يُسمى فقهياً بالمُستجدات والنوازل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى كل ما قد يستجد ( فى أى مجال للشريعة ) مش الحدود أو الأحكام فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*بالنسبة للقانون المصرى ( من البيت ) سطو مقترن بسرقة 
أو الشروع فيه ( ما لم يتمكن ) من سرقة شئ

(من البنك ) بيعتبر أحتيال 
لأن البنك هنا مُعتدى عليه هو الآخر بأخترق حسابات عملائه *​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أشرحها لك ( فقهياً ) حسب القياس على أيامهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الحرز مغلق (خزنة) (كيس داخل بيت) – مافيش بنوك ولا أيداعات ولا حسابات سرية*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى تخضع لما يُسمى فقهياً بالمُستجدات والنوازل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى كل ما قد يستجد ( فى أى مجال للشريعة ) مش الحدود أو الأحكام فقط [/FONT]*​
> *بالنسبة للقانون المصرى ( من البيت ) سطو مقترن بسرقة
> أو الشروع فيه ( ما لم يتمكن ) من سرقة شئ
> 
> ...


بعد ما شرحتها
مقولتش الحكم اية برضة
هل الجريمة مختلفة
مع ان السرقة هنا واحد
والسؤال الاهم
هل يجارى هذا الحد الاسلامى  اختلاف الزمان والتطور[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بعد ما شرحتها
> مقولتش الحكم اية برضة
> هل الجريمة مختلفة


*ما أنا قلت هنا ماعنديش نص = ما عنديش حكم *​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] الوضع التانى أسمه ( سطو ) – ( سرقة ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يستويان *​*[FONT=&quot]لا عقوبة ولا نص ولا تشريع
> 
> [FONT=&quot]لأن ماعنديش نص يُعاقب الأخلال بشرط التجارة المذكور فى آية الدين *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]





> والسؤال الاهم
> هل يجارى هذا الحد الاسلامى  اختلاف الزمان والتطور


*لأ طبعاً ...الحد لا يصلح للتطبيق مع تقدم البشرية 
عيل نشل محفظة فيها 500 جنيه 
وواحد أختلس من عهدته 50 ألف جنيه
دة تقطع أيده والتانى تسيبه علشان حدوتة (الحِرز ) دى ؟
كذلك (النصاب) غير معروف وغير متفق عليه 
كان بالدرهم أو الدينار أيام النبى محمد وحوالى مبلغ 3 دنانير
كم تساوى اليوم ؟ فلو قلت انها (مثلا) تساوى 500 جنيه
فهل سيتم التعديل على هذا النصاب بعد عشر سنين مثلاً
تكون قيمة الجنيه أنخفضت ؟؟!!!

*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما أنا قلت هنا ماعنديش نص = ما عنديش حكم *​
> *لأ طبعاً ...الحد لا يصلح للتطبيق مع تقدم البشرية
> عيل نشل محفظة فيها 500 جنيه
> وواحد أختلس من عهدته 50 ألف جنيه
> ...


بس هو دة اللى انا عاوز اوصلة انة لا يصلح
لان الاخ ياسر قال ازاى اسيب تشريعات ربانية ونمسك فى الوضعية  عوبد


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

الموضوع دة نام وشد اللحاف ولا اية هههههه


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *لأ طبعاً ...الحد لا يصلح للتطبيق مع تقدم البشرية
> *
> *طيب والصلاة والصوم هل تصلح مع تقدم البشرية *
> ...


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

> *طيب والصلاة والصوم هل تصلح مع تقدم البشرية *
> *أم أن الله تعالى تفتقد بعض أوامره الحكمة ؟*
> *أم أن الأمر مختص بالقرون الأولى ؟!*
> *
> *


لا وقفة هنا ياسر
القياس هنا خاطىء تماما
الصوم والصلاة  امور روحية بحتة لا علاقة لها بالجانب الاجتماعى الخاص بتنظيم  قواعد الحياة بين البشر يا عم ياسر
صومت او مصومتش لن تضر ولن تفيد غيرك انت
 ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لا وقفة هنا ياسر
> القياس هنا خاطىء تماما
> الصوم والصلاة  امور روحية بحتة لا علاقة لها بالجانب الاجتماعى الخاص بتنظيم  قواعد الحياة بين البشر يا عم ياسر
> صومت او مصومتش لن تضر ولن تفيد غيرك انت
> ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟




طيب جميل ياجرجس 


أنا كراجل مؤمن بالدين ده عندى نصين 


الأول :


( وأقيموا الصلاة ....) 


الثانى 


( والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما .....) 


السؤال المباشر ياجرجس 


بالنسبة لى أنا 


هل كلا النصين من عند الله ؟


فلماذا أعمل بأحدهما دون الآخر ؟؟!!


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> طيب جميل ياجرجس
> 
> 
> أنا كراجل مؤمن بالدين ده عندى نصين
> ...


الاول دى مفيهاش اشكالية ابدااااااااا
التانية دى بقى فيها وقفة
دة ايمانك انت تطبق شرعك على  ما يريد ان يؤمن ويعمل بة
هل تطبقك ايمانك وشريعتك على الغير ياسر


----------



## وائل رسلان (18 يناير 2015)

بافتراض انه طبقنا حد فطع اليد على السارق فى مصر على الجميع مسلمين ومسيحيين 
فما الذى يضير المسيحيين فى هذا الشئ 
جزاء السرقة فى العهد القديم كانت القتل فما جزاء السارق فى العهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## تيمو (18 يناير 2015)

وائل رسلان قال:


> بافتراض انه طبقنا حد فطع اليد على السارق فى مصر على الجميع مسلمين ومسيحيين
> فما الذى يضير المسيحيين فى هذا الشئ
> جزاء السرقة فى العهد القديم كانت القتل فما جزاء السارق فى العهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟



لن يضرنا كمسيحيين، بل سيضرنا المجتمع بشكل عام، لأن قطع يد السارق تعني أنك بدال أن تؤهل السارق لأن يكون فرد صالح في المجتمع، تزيد من معاناته بأن تجعله عاجز عن العمل مستقبلاً ،، فتزيد من عدد طالبي الأعانة والعبء على الدولة ،،


----------



## وائل رسلان (18 يناير 2015)

لا تقطع يد السارق فى الاسلام الا اذا تحققت له ظروف المعيشة  التى تغنيه عن السرقةسواء كان يعمل عملا يتكسب منه او ان يوفر المجتمع راتبا له ان كان غير قادرا  على العمل 
اباح الاسلام تعطيل حد السرقة وهو قطع اليد واللجوء الى التعزير ( الحبس مثلا ) اذا افتقد المجتمع منظومة العدالة الاجتماعية التى تغطيها الزكاة  او  عند حدوث مجاعة كما فعلها عمر بن الخطاب تطبيقا لقول الله ( {فَمَنِ اضطر في مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لإِثْمٍ فَإِنَّ الله غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ} 
معنى كلام حضرتك ان اى فرد يرتكب جريمة لا يعاقب عليها بل المطلوب من الدولة ان تعيد تاهيله دون ان تعاقبه
الكتاب المقدس لم يتكلم عن تاهيل المراة قبل قطع يدها  ​


----------



## تيمو (19 يناير 2015)

وائل رسلان قال:


> لا تقطع يد السارق فى الاسلام الا اذا تحققت له ظروف المعيشة  التى تغنيه عن السرقةسواء كان يعمل عملا يتكسب منه او ان يوفر المجتمع راتبا له ان كان غير قادرا  على العمل
> اباح الاسلام تعطيل حد السرقة وهو قطع اليد واللجوء الى التعزير ( الحبس مثلا ) اذا افتقد المجتمع منظومة العدالة الاجتماعية التى تغطيها الزكاة  او  عند حدوث مجاعة كما فعلها عمر بن الخطاب تطبيقا لقول الله ( {فَمَنِ اضطر في مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لإِثْمٍ فَإِنَّ الله غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ}
> معنى كلام حضرتك ان اى فرد يرتكب جريمة لا يعاقب عليها بل المطلوب من الدولة ان تعيد تاهيله دون ان تعاقبه
> الكتاب المقدس لم يتكلم عن تاهيل المراة قبل قطع يدها  ​



يعني أنت بكل الأحوال ستوجد إعاقات جديدة للمجتمع، سواء كان قادر على العمل فسينهار عمله حتما لأنك حينما تقطع يده فكأنما يعطى صفة أبدية أنه سارق ولا مجال لتغيير هذه الصفة مهما فعل، ولو كان غير قادر أيضاً لن يكون له أمل بالتأهل لدخول جو العمل من جديد ،،،

العقوبة مرتبطة بإعادة التأهيل، لذلك اسم السجون، مراكز الإصلاح وإعادة التأهيل، فما الفائدة لو عاقبت الدولة دون إصلاح وإعادة تأهيل الشخص ليصبح شخص سوي قادر على خدمة المجتمع والعطاء من جديد ؟


----------

